# Joann's 2019 halloween



## MasqAddikt (Jun 19, 2019)

That skull is great and looks pretty massive. Easily worth $20.


----------



## Spirits Vineyard (Oct 23, 2016)

I was gonna say the same.....looks huge! Is it hollow inside? If so, would be a great candy bowl.


----------



## Meadow (Apr 14, 2019)

Saki.Girl said:


> Joanna here had a few things out I snagged this skull today was 50.00 but they had a 60 percent off coupon so got it for 20.00 very pleased


Great Skull! I saw on their website some new items. Liked the signs not necessarily the $39.99 price tag but the right coupon could change that. Thanks for posting.


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

Spirits Vineyard said:


> I was gonna say the same.....looks huge! Is it hollow inside? If so, would be a great candy bowl.


It is hollow inside i will get a pic and share .


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

you guys are right he is massive and here is the inside he could totally be used for a candy bowl


----------



## 66539 (Feb 20, 2016)

Saki.Girl said:


> you guys are right he is massive and here is the inside he could totally be used for a candy bowl


It looks sort of like a planter to me. I would be so tempted to put it outside filled with dead grass and black flowers. But then I would have to waterproof it all first, and drill a hole that might shatter the whole thing. So, I'm going to try to behave and not visit the local JoAnne's until after Halloween.


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

chubstuff said:


> It looks sort of like a planter to me. I would be so tempted to put it outside filled with dead grass and black flowers. But then I would have to waterproof it all first, and drill a hole that might shatter the whole thing. So, I'm going to try to behave and not visit the local JoAnne's until after Halloween.



This is what i did with mine


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

there was a few more items out liking the witch brooms


----------



## 66539 (Feb 20, 2016)

Saki.Girl said:


> This is what i did with mine.


That looks great. It give it a great deal of weight not to be able to see the hollow insides.


----------



## Nox Eterna (Jul 31, 2015)

Some new fabrics online...unfortunately there are several that I like
New stuff


----------



## 66539 (Feb 20, 2016)

Nox Eterna said:


> Some new fabrics online...unfortunately there are several that I like
> New stuff


OH DEAR... I had to stop after the second page, and I don't even sew. I kept thinking how great some of the fabrics would look as wall papers, or cut up into little monsters. I can do amazing stuff with fabric and a glue gun. hahaha.

But the budget won't let me look at that stuff too long or other projects will suffer. 

Thanks for the post.


----------



## Spirits Vineyard (Oct 23, 2016)

Speaking of fabric, does anyone know if Joanne or anyone else carry’s that satin draped or pleated fabric that you’d find inside of a coffin? I’m trying to find it at a decent price but can’t seem to find it anywhere.


----------



## Hearthfire (Aug 14, 2017)

I saw some cute garden flag posts there today. One had a skull and his hand but I couldn't figure out how a flag would go on it! All the flags I own slide down the top pole but this one had the skull hand pointing down and is too big for that part of the flag to go over


----------



## Ladyfrog (Sep 21, 2018)

I was in Joanne's today and they had a lot of fall/pumpkin stuff out and one little section of Halloween. I saw the skull SakiGirl got and I also immediately thought planter! I thought a lot of the signs they have this year were pretty cool but they were too expensive for me.


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

Ladyfrog said:


> I was in Joanne's today and they had a lot of fall/pumpkin stuff out and one little section of Halloween. I saw the skull SakiGirl got and I also immediately thought planter! I thought a lot of the signs they have this year were pretty cool but they were too expensive for me.


Ya there prices are crazy wuth out a cupin. Mine still has not put more out but now they have thrown up 30 percent off halloween so could not use a cupon on them dang it would have boughtva second skull with thev60 percent off cupon yesterday


----------



## Andromalius (Apr 11, 2019)

Saki.Girl said:


> This is what i did with mine
> View attachment 713351


Is that a black light or did you paint it? Looks amazing!


----------



## Andromalius (Apr 11, 2019)

Ladyfrog said:


> I was in Joanne's today and they had a lot of fall/pumpkin stuff out and one little section of Halloween. I saw the skull SakiGirl got and I also immediately thought planter! I thought a lot of the signs they have this year were pretty cool but they were too expensive for me.


Mine has nothing. Just went to find a skull for a project. Nada ?


----------



## Andromalius (Apr 11, 2019)

Saki.Girl said:


> Ya there prices are crazy wuth out a cupin. Mine still has not put more out but now they have thrown up 30 percent off halloween so could not use a cupon on them dang it would have boughtva second skull with thev60 percent off cupon yesterday


Cupin. Lol is that a Ron White reference?


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

Andromalius said:


> Is that a black light or did you paint it? Looks amazing!


Its purple led string lights


----------



## CH31 (Jul 10, 2017)

I missed out on the bunny skeleton last year and just checked to see if he was back yet. He is. They also have these guys this year. 
The rooster https://www.joann.com/the-boneyard-...earch-default&sz=54&start=379&prefv1=Tabletop Decor%7CDecorative Accents%7CWall Decor%7CEntertaining%7CLights &prefv2=Product

Pig
https://www.joann.com/the-boneyard-...earch-default&sz=54&start=379&prefv1=Tabletop Decor%7CDecorative Accents%7CWall Decor%7CEntertaining%7CLights &prefv2=Product


----------



## stick (Apr 2, 2009)

Pig is to Funny. I may have to get that one .


----------



## stick (Apr 2, 2009)

They no longer have the pig or chicken listed on there site.


----------



## Malicious (Sep 8, 2014)

joannes is selling a knock off of pottery barns walking dead this year


----------



## lisa48317 (Jul 23, 2010)

OMG - the pig & chicken!! And the website says they have several of each at my local store! 
I think I'll go get the pig as a joke for my daughter. We were at the fair earlier this week and she fell in love with a pig that blew snot  all over her hand when she petted it.


----------



## lisa48317 (Jul 23, 2010)

OK, I couldn't resist! Altho I looked at the dimensions of the pig, he's still smaller than I expected, but cute anyway. I did not expect to love the chicken as much as I do, tho! Pop can for size reference.


----------



## Illysium (Jul 15, 2016)

Halloween is 40% off plus free shipping on everything, with FREESHPNG.


----------



## seelie8504 (Oct 15, 2008)

I'm so bummed we don't have a Joanne's in my town! The closest one is about 45 min away in a super busy college town. I don't want to go anywhere near it at this time of year.


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

Picked up these yesterday


----------



## Yodlei (Jul 13, 2019)

I buy a lot from them at Halloween & I stopped getting their coupons for some reason. Signed back up & still nothing. Sis had hers so we went last week. Still not much in store yet but did buy the Skelly flag holder (arm screws off to install the flag...forgot who asked about this), & this Shaking Ghost & another skelly ornament to go with my others from Pier 1. Wanted to see that Infinity Mirror thingy but wasn't there yet.














They always had Halloween miniatures but didn't see any on-line or in-store.


----------



## MasqAddikt (Jun 19, 2019)

Some new items (the skeleton print critters are great), plus 60% off and reduced shipping at the moment.


----------



## Illysium (Jul 15, 2016)

MasqAddikt said:


> Some new items (the skeleton print critters are great), plus 60% off and reduced shipping at the moment.
> View attachment 717050


Love that owl!


----------



## disembodiedvoice (Sep 24, 2011)

lisa48317 said:


> OK, I couldn't resist! Altho I looked at the dimensions of the pig, he's still smaller than I expected, but cute anyway. I did not expect to love the chicken as much as I do, tho! Pop can for size reference.
> View attachment 716509


I love these ! even on sale they are expensive though. Can the red thing be removed from the pigs mouth ?
We are doing a haunted farm and these will be great. I have to have some !!


----------



## stick (Apr 2, 2009)

Yes the red apple can be removed from the pig mouth. Some of the pigs they had in the store here did not have the apple in the pigs mouth.


----------



## disembodiedvoice (Sep 24, 2011)

stick said:


> Yes the red apple can be removed from the pig mouth. Some of the pigs they had in the store here did not have the apple in the pigs mouth.


Thanks, my store had a couple pigs and rabbits but no roosters and the rooster is what i wanted most. They had 4 pigs and none of ours had the red apple.


----------



## HauntedWyo (Apr 13, 2017)

disembodiedvoice said:


> Thanks, my store had a couple pigs and rabbits but no roosters and the rooster is what i wanted most. They had 4 pigs and none of ours had the red apple.


Joanns website has the rooster listed and you can choose to have it shipped.





Sites-JoAnn-Site | JOANN


Shop the largest assortment of fabric, sewing, quilting, scrapbooking, knitting, crochet, jewelry and other crafts under one roof at JOANN Fabric & Craft Stores. Our online craft store is your source for all your creative needs.




www.joann.com


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

Goth these today at joans


----------



## Tarker Midnight (Jul 9, 2011)

Joann's is having a DOORBUSTER sale this weekend...Halloween and Fall are 60% off. 

Having seen the ad, I jumped in my car and drove to my nearest Joann in the 100 degree heat. I'd seen a lot of really nifty items I wanted on the website, but mostly I wanted something called the "Cat Tabletop Decor". Which is a bucket-type black cat head with a real vintage vibe. I'm not kidding, it is absolutely gorgeous. It comes in a large and small version and you can place a tealight inside for illumination. I ended up buying the large. Totally worth braving the heat to get it. If you like the vintage style, you will love it! I'd post a picture but I don't know how.


----------



## Yodlei (Jul 13, 2019)

I'm bummed. Didn't know about the sale until dinnertime tonight. I had already shopped there twice & not much was out. Had to go to a farther store to get the skelly flag holder. Checked out site & saw they had added way more stuff than when I looked last. Made my list & just jumped on a bit ago & while I had stuff in my cart, I noticed the prices were back up & missed it. While stuff is still on sale, there wasn't much I had to have so I abandoned my cart.

I will wait & use my coupon on the bone pumpkin light. That was very unusual. Also something that didn't come up was jewelry. Search Halloween jewelry & there was 2 pages of stuff, even fortune telling stuff people on here are collecting.


----------



## Hearthfire (Aug 14, 2017)

Weeeeeellllllll thanks!!!! After reading about the sale I cowered in a corner of my house and scoured the site. $150 later.....Bwahahahaha!! I ordered a ton of stuff to pick up in store. My store really didn't have much out but the site says the stuff is available there so we'll see. I wanted the skelly rooster but it was unavailable to ship and it wouldn't let me change it to ship to my only store so I removed it from my cart


----------



## Ladyfrog (Sep 21, 2018)

Yodlei said:


> I buy a lot from them at Halloween & I stopped getting their coupons for some reason. Signed back up & still nothing. Sis had hers so we went last week. Still not much in store yet but did buy the Skelly flag holder (arm screws off to install the flag...forgot who asked about this), & this Shaking Ghost & another skelly ornament to go with my others from Pier 1. Wanted to see that Infinity Mirror thingy but wasn't there yet.
> View attachment 717031
> View attachment 717032
> 
> ...


If you install their app, it always has coupons on it plus if you sign up for email you will get lots! I love the app since I always forget to bring my coupons.


----------



## Yodlei (Jul 13, 2019)

Ladyfrog said:


> If you install their app, it always has coupons on it plus if you sign up for email you will get lots! I love the app since I always forget to bring my coupons.


I had problems when trying to install their app in the past & now (since I'm old LOL), I keep away from much technology. I'll stay old school. I did sign back up for emails & they are sending stuff again. Still nothing in mail as in the past though but Sis gets it.


----------



## Yodlei (Jul 13, 2019)

Ended up back in JoAnn's this past Sat. & bought more stuff. Missed the "doorbusters" but ended up with a coupon that ended up being the same amount since stuff was on sale also:







Some ornaments for my tree & some skull beads. Couldn't get pix of the beads to turn out when close but they have a pretty substantial weight to them.








This skelly taps on the glass & has a few different phrases.


----------



## Yodlei (Jul 13, 2019)

Forgot something...This was in the craft section. Couldn't test it in store to see if white light, orangey light or color changing but when I saw the "shimmer" background I am a sucker for, figured it didn't matter. Ends up being off white & with the lights out, you can't even see the wood...already looks black but I am going to slip something between the witches & the shimmer & paint it black anyway. Can sit on a shelf or hang on a wall.


----------



## MasqAddikt (Jun 19, 2019)

JoAnn has all Halloween 60% off online, plus using the code SEPTSAVE takes another 20% off the total and also lowers shipping to $4.99.


----------



## Hearthfire (Aug 14, 2017)

MasqAddikt said:


> JoAnn has all Halloween 60% off online, plus using the code SEPTSAVE takes another 20% off the total and also lowers shipping to $4.99.


Thanks to your post I ordered some bigger items and YAAAAASSSSSSS!!! I LOVE LOVE LOVE the long tutu skirt


----------



## Kdestra (Jul 23, 2018)

Bought this witch doll from joann's because I loved the dress. I think my little antique Victorian doll looks much cuter in it.


----------



## gondivin (Jul 28, 2019)

I saw some unusual items at joann.com today that I haven't seen anywhere else! The ones that caught my eye were :

an animated old timey phone - https://www.joann.com/makers-hallow...l#icn=HalloweenLP&ici=halloween-decor&start=1
a bubbling "mad scientist" beaker w/ green liquid over a bunsen burner = https://www.joann.com/makers-hallow...l#icn=HalloweenLP&ici=halloween-decor&start=1
a variety of "animal skeletons" that I haven't seen other places, like a chicken, an eel, a deep sea trench fish, etc.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

That beaker is cool. Thanks for the heads up on it. BTW right now there's also a 20% off coupon that I believe you can combine with the 40% off halloween sale price or the one regular priced item 40% off coupon. I'm going to head over to my store today and check their halloween items out.

UPDATE: Most stores are sold out of it but my store that the app said had 2 in stock did not (surprise, not). However one very nice clerk said it was in the warehouse and could be special ordered so she was able to do that for me (you pay in the store) but suppose you could order online today and get the extra 20% with your coupon. 

*IMPORTANT HOWEVER, after reading the reviews there (LaddCann could have been me as far as her store) her comment about using distilled water is probably a good one. The beaker prop is made by Gemmy btw. ALSO read this too late in the comments there for myself but can still pass on to you, LOWE'S sells this for 24.98 regularly! Still cheaper than the 40% maker sale price and the 20% on top of that by a few dollars (28.79). grr.*


----------



## gondivin (Jul 28, 2019)

It's definitely worth signing up for their newsletter (also Michael's!) to get their coupons & deals!


----------



## Frankie's Girl (Aug 27, 2007)

FYI: others have posted that beaker leaks if you leave water in it. May want to test (with a small tray to catch any leaks) or run a small bead of hot glue along any seams if you can't find a non-leaky one.


----------



## gondivin (Jul 28, 2019)

Lowes.com - the green beaker https://www.lowes.com/pd/Gemmy-HL-Misting-Green-Lab-Beaker/1001040168


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

Needed some clear nylon thread to hang some signs so stopped in today.* Today looks like it's their final day for their doorbuster sale--70% off halloween items. *Can't believe I found one of the LED Crazy Bonez angler fish and several of the LED electric eels still on the shelf. At 39.99 retail and now 11.99 during this last day, too good of a deal to pass up. I had these guys on my wishlist when people started posting them at the At Home stores (which aren't out this way).

As I got home with them, I looked at the wooden fence that encompasses the perimeter of our yard as you are walking up towards out entry courtyard and thought it actually would make a great "wall" to position the fish at and bounce some rippling Gemmy lighting off of to make a nice water background for the fish. Plan to use my Oriental Trading Company mermaid skeletons there too. Have to say the Angler and the Electric Eel are among my favorite Crazy Bonez skeletons.

BTW they also have a coupon in-store or online for 20% off entire purchase of qualifying items (not doorbuster halloween, that stays 70% off). Got to use that on my thread and other crafting items.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

My store had a number of Fun-Kins also on the shelves. Those are part of the 70% off halloween as well.


----------



## grandma lise (Apr 15, 2011)

I dropped by Joann to pick up the "Happy Halloween" sign, with each letter stylishly cut out of wood and painted, that I decided I needed for this year's desk top display. Walked in and saw all Halloween was 70% off, so of course had to have a good look around...

Found the sign I'd come for, now $7.50, down from $25, then continued to look at everything left. They didn't have the one thing I'd hoped to get on sale so called the Joann store 30 miles away and had them hold it for me. What's not affordable at $60 suddenly becomes affordable at $18!

Not sure how much I spent between the two stores. In the morning I'm going to bring it all in and see if there's anything I want to return.

Favorite purchases were the Happy Halloween sign, a black metal sillouette of a haunted house layered on a six pane window frame, with "Happy Hauntings" painted on at the bottom, and the black willow trees with the branches tipped with orange LED lights. I collect Halloween trees. When I initially saw them, I thought "I don't have trees like that", then "I don't need more trees". But today, it occurred to me that I've always wanted to do a tabletop display with a land/water theme, and I actually needed those willow trees. So much for trying to be practical. [giggle]

Fun purchases were a variety of Halloween socks and flags, treat bags, two smaller Halloween boxes with art work that I really liked, and more of the black flag garland with white spiderwebs that I'd purchased a few days earlier. I also got a huge cut out of a ghost holding a "BOO" flag garland adorned with a spiderweb and 3-D spider, and a sign featuring a flying witch that reads "Welcome We've Been Waiting For You" on five boards held together with jute. It feels like too much though, so again, going to take a second look in the morning. All in all, fun day! 

Looking at the website, looks like some items will continue to be 70% off for the next two days... https://www.joann.com/


----------



## Engineerchic (Sep 6, 2017)

I got a set of styrofoam body parts today. I don't need all of them, but the hands came on good sides forearms and they are BIG hands. The head looks useful, too, so I think I have the makings of a zombie for next year.

This late in the season I am shopping for NEXT year, my stuff is almost all out already. Just need to finish some demon wings ...


----------



## Hearthfire (Aug 14, 2017)

Damnit I caved and bought more stuff!!!


----------



## grandma lise (Apr 15, 2011)

This afternoon I headed over to Joann Fabrics. Opened the car trunk and looked over my receipts and purchases. I did spend $200. Ugh. 

In the end I was only left with two items to return, the "Welcome We've Been Waiting For You" sign and one of the four pairs of socks. I was refunded $12. Oh well...at least now I know that everything I bought met my artistic standards and will be used. 

I have to say though, I think the reason they had so much left over this late in the season is because everything was so overpriced at Joann Fabrics this year. Had it not been for the 70% off, I would have only purchased the "Happy Halloween" sign and the black flag with spiderwebs garland. Prices were much better at Michaels. I bought everything I wanted there back in August.


----------



## Fractoggen (Oct 15, 2019)

I really like your Joanna.It is very nice black colors. It is really good.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

Needed a couple of supplies so stopped in today. The clerk who had helped me special order my two smoking beakers saw me and said that yesterday they got in a shipment of Christmas items and inside one of the boxes was the two smoking beakers that should have been shipped to the store some time ago and had shown up on that stores item description as being there to purchase! She couldn't believe it. Glad I we special ordered the ones when I did because my chances of hitting the store when those missing ones arrived would have been pretty slim. Not much halloween left in the store as it is now. A few of the skeleton animals but noticed that the two other electric eels got bought.

I have to wonder if other stores that had shown stock before for the beakers also just received their errant delivery of them with Christmas items. A confused holiday box packer no doubt...or they just arrived really latee from the distributor. If they did just arrive they should qualify for the 70% off Makers sale still going on it seems.


----------



## Jacki Lantern (Sep 19, 2019)

Those beakers were so awesome!! I am crossing my fingers I will still be able to grab one tomorrow!!!


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

Received Joann email last night that their Moonlight Madness event is starting. Great time to buy there with lots of coupons and best prices if you can still find halloween left but also great for project supplies and generally halloween baking supplies. *Fun-Kin pumpkins now 70% off.* Check out their site for more info or better yet check your app for extra coupons if you’ve signed up for it.


----------

